# GF2 MX400 64MB PCI recap



## trodas (Mar 26, 2008)

This is the easiest recap I ever done - and I just showing it up to show others where they should start with, if they are beginners with recapping. Such easy recap - originally the card has only four electrolyte caps - is a good start. You know, practice makes perfect. The card is here:








Caps on it are not very very bad G-Luxons:






So let's exchange them!

GF2 MX400 64Mbi PCI
-------------------
1x 470uF 10V d8 G-Luxon     - 1000uF 6.3V d8 Samxon GC
4x 100uF 16V d6.3 G-Luxon  - 100uF 25V d6.3 Samxon GK

As you can see, I slightly bumped the capacity for the main chip voltage filtering. If I was overclocking, it would sure help. I also added one omited cap, bringing the number of caps to five total 

Samxon caps in place:







And this top cap was omited originally - well, not anymore:







The card worked before the mod (but dunno how long, given G-Luxons record of catastrophic failures) and it worked after it too. Such easy recaps I would recommend to anyone - before they try recapping something harder and usualy much more valuable


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

very cool you should make a guide


----------



## trodas (Mar 27, 2008)

Perhaps. What about this one here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38660
Too bad?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2008)

trodas said:


> Perhaps. What about this one here:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38660
> Too bad?



hahaha i didnt see that one good guide


----------



## trodas (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks! 

So, I added the missing filtering caps before regulator for the core of this GFX card. After all, many mainboards skip or have insufficient quality caps between PCI slots and one never can be sure, where the GFX card end up 











Added CE7, CE8, and CE12. CE7 and CE8 are 1000uF Samxon GC 6.3V and CE12 is 100uF Samxon RS 16V cap. Graphic card is still working


----------

